# next generation PGS



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2013/jul/07/ivf-baby-born-genetic-screening

new 'next generation' PGS technique piloted in Oxford is much cheaper (but still quite destructive so will probably only benefit younger women with good ovarian response who can make a lot of embryos).

/links


----------

